# Ultrasound



## Pinkj265 (Apr 6, 2015)

Ultrasound results:

"The thyroid gland is grossly and diffusely enlarged with increased blood flow throughout. There are no nodules. For that reason biopsy was not required and thyroid destruction is expected within the next 2 decades due to elevated TPO antibodies."


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TPO Ab
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

TPO Ab, negative is expected
http://www.medlabs.com.jo/docs/Leaflet-17.pdf

TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Yikes; I would suggest Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab tests. How high are the antibodies.

Maybe if you stayed on one thread so we can track your information and history?

Hugs,


----------



## Pinkj265 (Apr 6, 2015)

All history

Sep 2014
TSH - 52 (0.20 - 4.20)
Free T4 - 10.90 (12.00 - 22.00)
Free T3 - 6.70 (3.90 - 6.70)
Levothyroxine 50mcg

Nov 2014
TSH - 6.10 (0.20 - 4.20)
Free T4 - 18.0 (12.00 - 22.00)
Levothyroxine 75mcg

Jan 2015
TSH - 3.80 (0.20 - 4.20)
Free T4 - 15.0 (12.00 - 22.00)
Free T3 - 4.30 (3.90 - 6.70)
TPOab - 247 (< 34)
TGab - 193 (< 115)
Levothyroxine the same

Cortisol: 345 (140 - 700)
Private test says adrenal fatigue stage 3


----------



## Pinkj265 (Apr 6, 2015)

Mar 2015 result
TSH - 3.60 (0.20-4.20)
Thyroid hormone comments: "this confirms patient is on the correct dose"


----------

